# GPU-Z v0.0.8 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## lemonadesoda (Oct 16, 2007)

The bug report thread: bugs only, and version v0.0.8 only.


----------



## mamisano (Oct 16, 2007)

Still the same problem here, can not submit my results on either of my two x64 based boxes.

Get upload failed, completed.


----------



## pik_d (Oct 16, 2007)

The 6600GT is listed as having 8 ROPs when it actually has only 4. This is causing the Pixel and Texture fill rates to calculate incorrectly (I'm assuming that's how you did it).

My uploaded gpu-z file: a7z7s

Thanks for fixing the memory speed and bandwidth, even if it does make it look less impressive now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shader clocks...

EDIT:  BTW, please post a download link


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wont detect my clocks with 7.10's 2600xt under Xp Pro SP2

Maybe a driver issue?


----------



## Stevez (Oct 17, 2007)

As you can see from the attached image there are a few things missing..

Also, ive enabled SLI but this is reporting thats it's disabled..

I've got Vista 32bit with DELL XPS M1730


----------



## kgd (Oct 17, 2007)

*instant fault when trying to run gpuz*

gpu-z 0.0.8 generates an "Unhandled exception in GPU-Z.0.0.8.exe: 0xC0000005: Access Violation"

using visual studio6 debugger the program stack looks like:

00000000( )
GPU-Z.0.0.8!  0042fea6( )
GPU-Z.0.0.8!  004160dd( )
GPU-Z.0.0.8!  00414ef7( )
GPU-Z.0.0.8!  00401664( )
KERNEL32!  7c816ff7( )


attached is screen image of visual studio register dump.
i'm running Windows XP Pro Service Pack 2 (32 bit not 64 bit)
on a dual-core Athlon/64 3800+ X2 clocked at 2000 MHz

1gig (2 x 512mb) dual channel ddr2 667mhz ram
256mb of that memory is the video shared memory.

DirectX version 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

motherboard is an ECS C51GM-M
bios id: 07/11/2006-C51GM-M-6A61HE1BC-00 (Award 07/11/06)

Integrated video,
Description : NVIDIA GeForce 6100
Adapter String: GeForce 6100
BIOS String: Version 5.51.28.45.00
Chip Type: GeForce 6100
DAC Type: Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers: nv4_disp (6.14.10.8197 - nVIDIA ForceWare 81.97)
Memory Size: 256 MB

The full Everest report on way too many system hardware + driver details can be found at
http://dognose.com/everest-report.html

Postnote on Oct.20/2007: Thankyou w1zzard. A little live chat and you found and fixed the crash! Too cool!


----------



## dwax (Oct 17, 2007)

Locked up my PC.  Had to hard boot to get back to windows.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 17, 2007)

Subvendor not being picked up, mine is a BFG






/edit: apologies, this should probably be posted under here


----------



## Betrayer00GT (Oct 17, 2007)

Still the same.

Still a good utility, too.


----------



## pik_d (Oct 18, 2007)

pik_d said:


> The 6600GT is listed as having 8 ROPs when it actually has only 4. This is causing the Pixel and Texture fill rates to calculate incorrectly (I'm assuming that's how you did it).
> 
> My uploaded gpu-z file: a7z7s
> 
> Thanks for fixing the memory speed and bandwidth, even if it does make it look less impressive now.



I'd like to add that it's showing up as having DDR3 instead of GDDR3 RAM. I'm fairly certain that this is incorrect.


----------



## revin (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I got v8 to work, but incorrectly reports my bliss+ as a 
G70 A2 20 16 7 on a 110nm, but it's a G71 A2 20 20 7 on a 90nm
DDR instead of GDDR3?
Shader clocks = empty?
Possable bug  ???
 I also have actually 2 Device ID codes  from other progams,that come up listed for this card, so mabey 
it's picking the baby version of my GLH edition card?
 Thanks for a great program!!!!
--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
BIOS Version 5.71.22.12.03
GPU Code Name G71GSAGP
PCI Device 10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
Transistors 278 million
Process Technology 90 nm
Die Size 196 mm2
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 512 MB
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 586 MHz (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 17%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 586 MHz (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 17%)
GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 586 MHz (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 17%)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 20
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 7 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 20 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 11720 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 11720 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR3
Bus Width 256-bit
Real Clock 801 MHz (DDR) (original: 700 MHz, overclock: 14%)
Effective Clock 1602 MHz
Bandwidth 50.1 GB/s

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
Standard 2D GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz
Low-Power 3D GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz
Performance 3D GPU: 585 MHz, Memory: 801 MHz


----------



## Slackenerny (Oct 18, 2007)

*7800GT Memory Clock Incorrect*

7800GT default memory clock is listed at 500Mhz when it is actually 1000Mhz. See here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aa3up/

SPECS: Leadtek 7800GT, Vista 32-bit, E6750, GA-P25-DS4

While I'd love a 109% OC on my memory, I think only divine intervention by the Geek god Timmy could achieve this.


----------



## Grings (Oct 18, 2007)

Praetor said:


> Subvendor not being picked up, mine is a BFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine's a BFG and also says 19F1


----------



## pogvl (Oct 18, 2007)

Wrong
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cqbfu/
 Bios Version :008.017D.033.000
but no
 Bios Version C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-ATI VER008.017D.033.000


----------



## SirDeath (Oct 18, 2007)

*Crash with Radeon 9250*

When I run GPU-Z (any version so far) on my machine with a Radeon 9250 128MB, I get the crash dialogue:
"GPU-Z - Video card Information Utility has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience."
The Card BIOS version is 008.017D.031.00.  I'm running the ATI driver version 6.14.10.6614 (latest from ATI that works with 9250).  Card is running on a Dell OptiPlex GX 270 which has an AGP (8x).
Thanks,
Don Muerte


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2007)

on XP or 98SE?


----------



## SirDeath (Oct 19, 2007)

*Addendum to my previous post: XP SP2*

I forgot to mention that my machine is running XP SP2, monitor type is analogue.
DM


----------



## xu^ (Oct 20, 2007)

unknown subvendor

(its a BFG Card btw)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g2ur2/


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2007)

SirDeath said:


> I forgot to mention that my machine is running XP SP2, monitor type is analogue.
> DM



a lot of the ati and nv cards seem to be crashing with anything but the latest drivers which for your card unluckily is not supported...meybe w1z will work out these kinks...oh and my cards still G71 A2 recognized as G70


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vdv4p/

Sames as It's been. Shader clocks are wrong. Also shouldn't the default clock be 450/660 or does it mean the default factory speed? As my card is factory oc'd. Another thing Pixel and Texture fill rates should not be the same.


----------

